# Won't Be Such A Bad Year After All...



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I really thought this year would suck! Turns out it won't - why, you ask? (as unfish related that this is) I'm going to a gig on June 17th at Hyde Park (London) to see Foo Fighters!!! There's other bands playing, including Motorhead and Queens of the stone ages, and some others that haven't been confirmed yet, but i'm really looking forward to it, because it'll be me, my parents (god help me...if they dance...) and my mate Elmo, so it should be fun!!
Plus! The gig is on the same day that i get back from my week break at Grt. Yarmouth... then in August i go to Greece for a week!!! Man, this year will kick a**!

You guys got any holidays or anything planned ahead? x

PS: I haven't been on here for ages due to lack of time as well as other things! It's great to be back...


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well I have trips but not really vacations.
I have 6 more tournaments for vollayball that I have to go to one being nationals in British columbia.
and for basketball I have districts, regionals, provincials, and if we do well hoopla
plus I might be joining 2 more club teams one for basketball the other for volleyball  so I guess you could call it vacations only I have to bring my school work when I go


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds like a good line up of bands and across the pond for that matter! I've seen the Foo Fighters open for Red Hot Chilli Peppers and IMO FF put on a MUCH better show than RHCP.


> (god help me...if they dance...)


 HAHA just stand infront of them so you don't have to watch . Man, Greece too. Yeah, I would have to say that your year is looking up! 

So far I get to go to Jamaica for my honeymoon.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

=O oooh, i've always wanted to go Jamaica!!

And thanks for the advice on the parent dancing  lol - we'll kind of stray off abit... lol


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

LUCKY!!!!! all the other bands are good, sounds like a good concert.

My plans-I'm to poor(spent the $400 i saved in the summer and then some already ) to go to any real concerts but I'll hit up some cheap Indie concerts and some local punk and rock shows i bet.Besides that I'll just hang with my friends, most likely make a complete ass of myself a few times and enjoy it all


----------

